# Spank Bank



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

why is that you can't stand a GF...till you break up with them and then their good spank bank material?


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Spankings?


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

nah, not unless they deserve it!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

because in your fantasy world you make them do whatever turns you on


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

makes sense. or some....although they were smokin hot, there was just no chemistry and the fantasy is better than the reality


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't dislike any of my exes, but I am totally with you about the spank bank of them.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

shes an ex for a reason! don't think its a good idea to spank it to thoughts of someone you are free and clear of. but thats just me.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree with Chilly! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

And this, dear readers, is why porn should be acceptable as visual stimulation. To a partner who objects to porn watching, I'd say this...

I can watch porn while I spank the monkey. Or I can close my eyes and think about your sister, your mom, or my ex GF. Maybe all three together. Your choice... Just let me know your preference. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

PBear said:


> And this, dear readers, is why porn should be acceptable as visual stimulation. To a partner who objects to porn watching, I'd say this...
> 
> I can watch porn while I spank the monkey. Or I can close my eyes and think about your sister, your mom, or my ex GF. Maybe all three together. Your choice... Just let me know your preference.
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl: omg dying

lol

I've used an ex or two for my rub bank.Not in a long time but it still happened.


----------



## pb76no (Nov 1, 2012)

PBear said:


> And this, dear readers, is why porn should be acceptable as visual stimulation. To a partner who objects to porn watching, I'd say this...
> 
> I can watch porn while I spank the monkey. Or I can close my eyes and think about your sister, your mom, or my ex GF. Maybe all three together. Your choice... Just let me know your preference.
> 
> ...


Very interesting argument. I'd love to see the responses if you posted that as a thread in the ladies lounge. But invest in some kevlar first.:rofl:


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

pb76no said:


> Very interesting argument. I'd love to see the responses if you posted that as a thread in the ladies lounge. But invest in some kevlar first.:rofl:


So true! Haha, I'm tempted to try it...


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

PBear said:


> And this, dear readers, is why porn should be acceptable as visual stimulation. To a partner who objects to porn watching, I'd say this...
> 
> I can watch porn while I spank the monkey. Or I can close my eyes and think about your sister, your mom, or my ex GF. Maybe all three together. Your choice... Just let me know your preference.
> 
> ...


Hmm, maybe I'm weird, but all I think about is my husband! Maybe it's because he is pornstar material (when he isn't speaking, lol)!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I can ask my GF who she'd prefer I think of when I masturbate, but we have no problems watching porn together or separately. So she's a fairly biased judge... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I've spanked it thinking about the GF's mom & sister before :smthumbup:


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

This is a fascinating thread!
My fantasies used to be of things that were impossible to arrange in real life. But as time went by, they changed into things that I wanted to try, or had tried and wanted to do again.

So with that in mind, I am not so keen on fantasizing about EXs no matter how sexy, as I don't intend to revisit the past. Trouble is, I'm not very good at making up faceless people. Still, the quest goes on


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

YinPrincess said:


> Hmm, maybe I'm weird, but all I think about is my husband! Maybe it's because he is pornstar material (when he isn't speaking, lol)!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can understand that... I have a bunch of pictures of my GF and some video as well that I can use. But really, I'd likely just wait to have REAL sex with her if that was the itch I was trying to scratch... I very rarely masturbate since being with her anyway. She is my porn star!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I've never spanked it to a picture or thinking about a GF I was in a relationship with.......just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't understand why it doesn't make sense... Do you not find your wife/GF attractive? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> I don't understand why it doesn't make sense... Do you not find your wife/GF attractive?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


of course. so I have sex with them. never had a need to spank it to them when I could have sex with them.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

ATC529R said:


> of course. so I have sex with them. never had a need to spank it to them when I could have sex with them.


The point Yin is making is that if they're attractive enough to have sex with, why would they not be attractive enough to masturbate to their pictures. Why are the old GF's good for that NOW, when they weren't THEN? Also, the idea of using pics (or videos) of the current GF would be on days they, or you, are out of town, that's when you would use their pics. And no, I am not dictating how/why/who for anyone. Just giving a bit of insight into what I believe was Yin's point.


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> The point Yin is making is that if they're attractive enough to have sex with, why would they not be attractive enough to masturbate to their pictures. Why are the old GF's good for that NOW, when they weren't THEN? Also, the idea of using pics (or videos) of the current GF would be on days they, or you, are out of town, that's when you would use their pics. And no, I am not dictating how/why/who for anyone. Just giving a bit of insight into what I believe was Yin's point.


Good to see you, Maricha! I haven't posted here in quite a while.

I see Yin's point, but that's sort of why the whole thing is confusing. I do have some hot memories of my lady that I sometimes dip into....but I usually don't. I'm not quite sure why. She's given me naked pictures of herself for that purpose but...I don't (see my other thread about porn). 

I have no clue why. I'll remember stuff from a decade ago but not something from 2 days ago. It's strange and maybe another guy can explicate the "why" in a clear way. I personally am not sure of the answer.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Another TMI thread here on TAM.... who would have guessed?


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

haha, it's in the Clubhouse... you were forewarned!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

The Mrs sister is very good spanking thoughts but then again her own sister or my wife is actually my favorite spanking material. I know I'm probably out of the norm in speaking to my own spouse ..... well Yin and I that is ??


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> The point Yin is making is that if they're attractive enough to have sex with, why would they not be attractive enough to masturbate to their pictures. Why are the old GF's good for that NOW, when they weren't THEN? Also, the idea of using pics (or videos) of the current GF would be on days they, or you, are out of town, that's when you would use their pics. And no, I am not dictating how/why/who for anyone. Just giving a bit of insight into what I believe was Yin's point.


You speak Yin so well!  Thank you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Omgitsjoe said:


> The Mrs sister is very good spanking thoughts but then again her own sister or my wife is actually my favorite spanking material. I know I'm probably out of the norm in speaking to my own spouse ..... well Yin and I that is ??


Wait wut? LoL!!! 

I just thought of my husband thinking of my sis... And almost barfed. (They hate each other). So I wonder what he thinks about?

Better to never ask. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

YinPrincess said:


> Wait wut? LoL!!!
> 
> I just thought of my husband thinking of my sis... And almost barfed. (They hate each other). So I wonder what he thinks about?
> 
> ...


Agree with the better to never ask. You might not want to hear the truth about that.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> :rofl::rofl: omg dying
> 
> lol
> 
> I've used an ex or two for my rub bank.Not in a long time but it still happened.


Scarlet, l loved your use of the word "rub bank"...priceless! :rofl:


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

ATC529R said:


> I've never spanked it to a picture or thinking about a GF I was in a relationship with.......just doesn't make sense to me.


That seems odd ATC. When I am away from my wife on a trip, I love to use sexy pics of her. Even if she is gone all day and I need to polish the stallion, I still grab my huge folder of sexy pictures of her we have taken over the years. I don't seek out new porn, I seek out HER pics. I guess it is a learned habit. Any yes, I can still "maul" her when I get her in the bedroom later. (she loves that term)

I think it is better in the long run, to focus our erotic spanking minds on our spouse when possible. 

I know...I am weird.


----------

